# vaughan williams



## peter knight (Mar 21, 2010)

is anyone out there who likes RVW


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Out where? <looks out the window> No, I think none of them even know who RVW was.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, I like his music very much I have just received his complete symphonies, Sir Adrian Boult with various English orchestras,


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

RVW's organ works are absolutely splendid and both pleasing to the ear and easy to play.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

He floats my boat but one has to be in the mood. Being an ex-sailor helps, especially when his pot pourri is played. Mind you, if Classic FM plays his damned 'A Lark Ascending' one more time I will take my gun and blast the creature out of the sky.


----------



## AineluvsMegan2kaii10 (Mar 24, 2010)

hey pete :L


----------

